# Dog parks in the UK



## scruffysmum (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of any sort of directory listing dog parks in the UK? When I say dog park, what I mean is an enclosed place where dogs can roam, run around and play without any risk of them escaping because the area is fenced in. This is so great for dogs that cannot be let off the lead in public places for whatever reason. Our recently rescued dog has fairly reasonable recall now, but we believe that it would take little for him to get distracted by a squirrel or similar. So we have a place we can go to at Bedfont Lakes near Feltham, Middlesex. We took him there yesterday and he tore around like a mad thing with all the other doggies, what a treat.

Any other dog parks that anyone knows of?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

good post i would love to know some too


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Chesworth Farm
This is our local safe walk, not a dog park as such but 90acres of stock fenced paddock with free access to most of it


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi

There's an enclosed dog field in our local park.... we're very fortunate owning a Beagle!

Dog Walking at Manor Farm


----------



## boxerlife (May 4, 2009)

Ive not heard of any dog parks in the uk, i think it's an american thing but a good idea. I would def go if we had some in uk!!


----------



## Jules11 (Jun 16, 2009)

scruffysmum said:


> Does anyone know of any sort of directory listing dog parks in the UK? When I say dog park, what I mean is an enclosed place where dogs can roam, run around and play without any risk of them escaping because the area is fenced in. This is so great for dogs that cannot be let off the lead in public places for whatever reason. Our recently rescued dog has fairly reasonable recall now, but we believe that it would take little for him to get distracted by a squirrel or similar. So we have a place we can go to at Bedfont Lakes near Feltham, Middlesex. We took him there yesterday and he tore around like a mad thing with all the other doggies, what a treat.
> 
> Any other dog parks that anyone knows of?


I just googled Bedfont Lakes and found that it's only a 10 minute drive from me Wooooohooooooooooooo

Reason for my excitment is that i have a beagle lol 

Where abouts within the park is the enclosed area??

Maybe see you there


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

was chatting to someone today and we where actually on about hydro.....however she mentioned in china they have special parks for dogs not only a safe area but access to outdoor heated hydro pool, agility equipment etc Why cant we have some over here it could be liken an exclusive gym/ dog club. Get rid of some of those kiddie parks and have dog zones.....much more fun:thumbup1:


----------



## scruffysmum (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Jules! Well we might be seeing you there. You don't walk your beagle at Savill Garden, do you? We sometimes see one up there.

We go in the entrance shortly before the prison, and as you park the entrance to the dog enclosure is a short walk to the left. Maybe we'll see you there!


----------

